# Any thoughts on Story of the World or other history?



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

I've about decided to use *Story of the World* history program. Has anyone used it? What did you like or not like about it, what was covered, how did it work, etc.? If you haven't used that one, what do you suggest? I want to teach history chronologically, starting with Creation. We live in the bush, so we have no library access. The state of Alaska does have a library for bush families, but you must have postal service to receive and return the books. So, I need a program that pretty much has it all, or at least is organized enough that I can easily (and inexpensively -- _very tight budget_) get the books I'll need ahead of time from eBay or something. I'm thinking that once they hit about 3rd grade and can read to learn, I will add in living books.

Our oldest son will be in 1st grade; also one in kindergarten and one in preK. I'm sure the younger boys will want to listen in on the stories and participate in activities. As they get older, I'll teach them all together at their level. Suggestions?

Thanks,

Jenny
*Frontier Freedom*


----------



## chicamarun (Dec 26, 2006)

I liked it.... but my kids are older and they didn't enjoy it as much. Just get the activity book to go along with it!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Story of the World is a good first pass at history for younger kids. I think you will enjoy it. 

Cindyc.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

I use it with BiblioPlan. It is scheduled and BP includes age appropriate readers. I did add in the Activity Guide and use some of the suggestions. I think it works very well. You can often find them used.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm using volume 4 as a resource for what to study. I don't use the activity book much, and tend to go into much more depth than the book - which I generally use as an introduction to the topic we are studying. Some 'chapters' we do in less than a week, others may take weeks or months (for us the Revolutionary War and Civil War). I use a lot of supplementary resources with it and the activity book does give a lot of good references and resources to use. I also used volume 3, but haven't looked at volumes 1 or 2.

Dawn


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Thank you! So, can the book and activity guide be used alone for the younger years? (Sounds like they can, but other resources might help?) Since my boys are so young, I'm sure their eyes would start glazing over if I try to throw too much at them, but I'm sure we'll do at least a few other read aloud books. When they get older, I want it to be mainly from good books, but still in chronological order. But for the first few years, I'm just looking for a good "first pass", kind of like we're doing science now. (I like the way you put that, Cindy  ).

Another question, how often do you rotate or cycle through the general periods in history? Why do you do it that way, and what do you study each year? I was thinking maybe do a "run through" the first time in about 4 years. Then do it again in more detail with real books over a 4 to 6 year span. Plenty of time to decide that, though

Thanks!

Jenny
*Frontier Freedom*


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

akhomesteader said:


> Thank you! So, can the book and activity guide be used alone for the younger years? (Sounds like they can, but other resources might help?)


I would think so. We used a lot of historical fiction and read aloud stories to supplement. I also really like Diana Waring's What in the World is Going on Here? tapes. Particularly in the early history stuff she brings up some really interesting ideas and points. Probably over your kids' heads right now but would be a great resource for you now and great for your kids in later years. If I had not found both of them as a set and knew the content and if my $s were very limited I'd almost consider just getting the first set alone. I was able to get them at a great sale though (used) so it was really worth getting both.

http://www.dianawaring.com/ancient-history/index.html


----------



## hillsidedigger (Sep 19, 2006)

Note - There are sources like Reasons.org that claimed to be Biblically consistent and offer writings on a history of the world that is consistent with what we observers observe.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

akhomesteader said:


> Thank you! So, can the book and activity guide be used alone for the younger years? (Sounds like they can, but other resources might help?) Since my boys are so young, I'm sure their eyes would start glazing over if I try to throw too much at them, but I'm sure we'll do at least a few other read aloud books. When they get older, I want it to be mainly from good books, but still in chronological order. But for the first few years, I'm just looking for a good "first pass", kind of like we're doing science now. (I like the way you put that, Cindy  ).
> 
> Another question, how often do you rotate or cycle through the general periods in history? Why do you do it that way, and what do you study each year? I was thinking maybe do a "run through" the first time in about 4 years. Then do it again in more detail with real books over a 4 to 6 year span. Plenty of time to decide that, though
> 
> ...


Your plan sounds like a good one. Many people choose either two periods of 6 years for their history plan (to repeat a study of global, chronological history), or three 4 year periods just because that works out to a total of 12 years. If you did a 4 year introduction to world history, and then a more in depth 6 year study (assuming you are just starting), you could take the other two years and do civics studies, or state history, or add another year of American history, I guess. But you have plenty of time to figure that out.  I like the books because they are presented sort of in a very easy narrative style. My kids actually enjoy them. 

Good luck,
Cindyc.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

> Note - There are sources like Reasons.org that claimed to be Biblically consistent and offer writings on a history of the world that is consistent with what we observers observe.


I'll check that out right now. Never heard of it. Thank you!

Now I'm having second thoughts about Story of the World (SOTW). I thought I'd read the Amazon reviews, but apparently I overlooked them. Most are good, but there were a few that made me question SOTW. Two of them talked about the inaccuracies in the books and how they blend fact and fiction too much. I know it's told as a story, so I don't mean "historical fiction". I mean things like inaccuracies, mythology and other cultural beliefs that have no basis. I don't want to spend the year reading along, constantly having to stop and say ". . . but we don't believe that. . . ". Also, they mentioned about it not really being in good chronological order. I read some of the excerpts of volume 1 on Amazon, and just that little bit made me think those two comments were probably true. I wish I had a better grasp of chronological history so I could just set my own program. I'd probably spend way too much money on that for this age, though. 

A friend gave me two of her old Greenleaf Guides --- Old Testament History and Egypt. I thought they would be good, but they look terribly dry, especially for early elementary. I've also considered The Mystery of History volume 1 (but probably not beyond that). I'll have to do some more looking. 

Now I'm wondering if I should just skip a formal history for 1st and maybe 2nd grade, and just use a Children's Bible and just go online for coloring pages and activities, since I want to start at Creation anyway. Any thought? (Now I think I'm obsessing over this:stars: ).

Thanks again,

Jenny


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

akhomesteader said:


> I'll check that out right now. Never heard of it. Thank you!
> 
> Now I'm having second thoughts about Story of the World (SOTW). I thought I'd read the Amazon reviews, but apparently I overlooked them. Most are good, but there were a few that made me question SOTW. Two of them talked about the inaccuracies in the books and how they blend fact and fiction too much. I know it's told as a story, so I don't mean "historical fiction". I mean things like inaccuracies, mythology and other cultural beliefs that have no basis. I don't want to spend the year reading along, constantly having to stop and say ". . . but we don't believe that. . . ". Also, they mentioned about it not really being in good chronological order. I read some of the excerpts of volume 1 on Amazon, and just that little bit made me think those two comments were probably true. I wish I had a better grasp of chronological history so I could just set my own program. I'd probably spend way too much money on that for this age, though.
> 
> ...


The only thing I have to say is it is FIRST grade. You are putting yourself under a tremendous amount of stress for first grade history.  The books tell some of the mythology of different cultures because it explains some of their behavior, and because in some cases it is part of cultural literacy and will be alluded to in other literature the kids read when they get older. It is a secular book. If that bothers you, you can supplement with the Bible, or you may want to choose something else. Everything is done by discussion in first grade because the reading level to be independent is not yet there. You will run in to inaccuracies in whatever book you choose. History isn't just "the facts", it has an interpretation that is very much influenced by the belief system of the author. So you won't find ANY history book that is completely correct and unbiased. When that happens, just explain what you feel the truth is and move on. It doesn't hurt children to know that different people believe different things. At this age, they will accept what you say as fact because you are the parent. Try not to worry so much.  In the scope of life, I don't think you have to fear ruining your kids by choosing the wrong history curriculum in first grade.  As they get older, those discrepancies become GREAT teaching and thinking tools, or fuel for further research. I love that you are being so careful in your curricular choices. Try not to stress too much over it tho- 
Good luck,
Cindyc.


----------



## Dente deLion (Nov 27, 2006)

Considering the ages of the children, I'm not sure moving chronologically is all that important. They don't have a very strong sense of time yet - even time of day, much less two years ago, and certainly not five thousand years ago. 

Do you really need them to memorize stuff in order right now, or might it be better just to have them understand that there is such a thing as history, and do what you can to choose areas that interest them and make them come alive so that by the time the kids are old enough to grasp the timeline they will already love studying the subject?


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

LOL ! ! ! Cindy, I laughed when I read your post. I've thought of everything you said (almost word for word) and I totally agree. Dente, you're right that they don't have any sense of chronological history, but they do remember what I tell them, and when. Two of my sons are VERY methodical and like every little thing in order. (They're all adopted, so they didn't get it from me  ). The youngest is more of a "take it as it comes", which is the way I tend to be in most things, but I'm learning what works for the older ones and trying to adapt. Plus, by starting at Creation, it sets God as the foundation of everything. They already get that from the way we live, but I want "school" to be a part of that instead of something separate. They're so young that they don't know enough to decide what they want to study --- Leggos maybe  . They'll have fun with whatever we do. 

They absolutely LOVE anything we do that we call "school", so I seem to be doing something right in making almost everything fun for them. At this age, I think that's important, and from what both of you said, sounds like you'd agree. 

I do like to have an overall, very general and flexible plan, though. I don't like starting at square one at each new step, whether it's homeschool or anything else. Also, we're on such a tight budget that once I purchase something, it will have to get used for each of my children. If it doesn't work the way it's supposed to, then I'll have to figure out a way to make it fun and educational, but I can't buy something different the next year. So, I research things quite a bit before deciding to buy. 

Overall, SOTW sounds like the best fit for us. I want to start with Creation, so I'll probably use the book as a history "spine", and use the Bible where we need it for history. They are young, so this year will mostly be fun stuff. The book and activity guide will probably have lots of ideas to keep it fun and help them remember. We'll get things in better detail later when they can read on their own and comprehend better. 

So, as you suggested Cindy, no more stressing over it. I'm ordering SOTW today, then I'll add in or replace whatever I think we need at the time and that will work best for my boys. Maybe a good Bible Atlas for kids would be good, too --- one that they can use for several years through elementary years. That would be nice to have regardless of the history program 

Thanks,

Jenny


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I started history by starting with what he can see himself. We studied the states. Okay, not much history, but enough we could put in there from time to time. Then we did the 'History Pockets" From Evan Moor press. There are several books you can choose from - we did "Plymouth Colony" . Lots of activities that are hands on for younger learners. I like them a lot! And it keeps DS engaged in a subject that just doesn't interest him very much. 

We also do a bit about communities. I know this sounds more "social Science" to many of you, but I don't think DS can put together history very well yet. I started with what he could see and do. Things that involve him and his life. 

Next year, we are doing a couple units on historical ancestors. No, not famous ancestors, just ancestors from different periods of history. The idea is to give him a way to start connecting people with different time spans. If Aunt susie lived in the late 1800's what would her life be like? If Grandpa Bob lived in the 1600's in England, what ....? etc. We can cover a couple 1000 years with this approach. Hopefully, if it is HIS family, it will have meaning to him. Mine little guy just doesn't like to learn unless I can make the subject applicable to his life.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

I like the idea of studying histories by using your ancestors as a jumping off point. That would also be fun to do later. I have lots of family pictures dating back to the mid 1800's or earlier --- Great, Great, Great Grandparents. That would be fun. I'd like to do that when they're a bit older and can do more on their own, though.

Thanks!

Jenny


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

akhomesteader said:


> I like the idea of studying histories by using your ancestors as a jumping off point. That would also be fun to do later. I have lots of family pictures dating back to the mid 1800's or earlier --- Great, Great, Great Grandparents. That would be fun. I'd like to do that when they're a bit older and can do more on their own, though.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jenny


Interestingly, in a general way, that is where Vol. one of SOTW starts. Stories about you are your history. Stories about your parents are their histories. Stories about your grandparents are their histories, and since your great grandparents are not around anymore, we have to have different ways to know about their story-history... we do that through old pictures, letters, news papers etc... Communities have histories, and nations. People who study those things are historians. That is the first lesson in a nutshell. The next one explains what Archaeology is. I have a note written here on lesson two to add in a book I had at the time called "Archeologists Dig for Clues." But you could easily spend time on your family history there instead.

Sounds fun. 
Cindyc.


----------

